# Shooting High for ground targets if they are close.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys I never noticed this problem before because I usually shoot things that are at least waist-high or fairly far away.

But today I missed a tin can at maybe 15 feet like 5 times in a row. I only miss a can at 30 feet if I get sloppy with my technique and I rarely miss 5 in a row at 50'.

I was finally able to see how far I was overshooting, shot that far low and hit.

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? This only happens if target is within maybe 20' and on the ground.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Post a video of you shooting then we can see what the problem is. Asking people for advice when we have never seen you shoot is impossible.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> Why not post a video of this incredible shooting. Then people can give you advice on your technique. You do a lot of talking for someone new to the sport, and with zero proof or videos of you actually being as accurate as you say you are. It makes it almost impossible for people to give you shooting advice when they do not know you, and there is no video footage of you shooting to analyze.
> 
> Try shooting targets in trees ,and on the ground and not just a straight line or that will be all you will ever be able to shoot. Sorry if I seem a little harsh. You have a very high and mighty approach to your shooting with very little experience or any proof at all of this high caliber shooting.
> 
> ...


I'm not new. I just came back after many years. I shot a slingshot from the age of 7 until I went into the Marines.

Hitting a can at 50' more often than not is incredible shooting?

I will try to use my phone to do some videos. I don't consider myself that good.

I said I rarely miss 5 times in a row at 50'. That's amazing shooting?

I wasn't trying to brag. I was saying that in a straight line I can usually hit a can at 50' And I rarely miss a can at 30' 30 feet is a large living room bro. I couldn't qualify for the shortest range competitive shooting.

I'm sorry it came off as bragging. I'm just being factual. I see guys online that make me look like I can't hit the broad side of a barn. And they aren't champions or anything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

You seem to mention your accuracy more then any other person on the site with no proof of it . My general beef with you is I would like to see some of this stellar shooting that is factual.

If you are shooting high every time on the ground targets it should be as simple as lowering the aim point of the slingshot. Also you shoot over the top from the picture you posted of your slingshot which tend to shoot slightly high I find.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Rarely missing a soda can at 30' is the minimum any experienced slinger should be able to do. Not having 5 consecutive misses at 50' very often is nothing amazing either.

I shot a slingshot, guns, and bows almost from the time I had the minimum strength to operate them. This was during the time when your body is wiring your nervous system. It should not be hard to understand why I can come back and be decent.

I'm sorry, if someone can't hit a soda can at 30' most of the time they suck.

If I remember right I mentioned my accuracy specifically twice. I mentioned it here because I wondered how I can have moderate accuracy at medium range but not be able to hit a can right in front of me.

I will figure out how to use my phone as a camera and I will post some videos. If it can keep people with fragile egos who can't shoot for shit from giving me flack.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I will await these videos that you mention. I cannot wait to see what a armchair marine is capable of.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> I will await these videos that you mention. I cannot wait to see what a armchair marine is capable of.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Come to New Orleans and I'll show you an armchair Marine. You really are a punk aren't you.

You call me a liar and you expect me not to get mad? People use slingshots to hunt rabbit all over the f****** place. If they couldn't hit a soda can at 30 feet they would never bag a single one.

I mentioned my barely passable shooting simply to show the comparison off when I'm trying to shoot something on the ground.

And I am going to post these videos. I'm not even that good and you're calling me a liar? Can you hit a 55 gallon drum at 10 feet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > I will await these videos that you mention. I cannot wait to see what a armchair marine is capable of.
> ...


Lol you are a funny guy. Just post a video of you slinging at a high caliber if you are mad for me calling BS on your accuracy. As for physically threatening me this is not the place to do that there are children that are on this site. It is a family friendly place ,and I do not think violence is the answer to you getting upset about someones opinion online or in a real life scenario.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > BC-Slinger said:
> ...


You questioned my military service and my integrity you puke.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

Try raising ur anchor point ????


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Snib87 said:


> Try raising ur anchor point ????


Thanks.

I actually think I found the problem and it's pretty silly. I was using gobstoppers as ammo but apparently firing them with Thera-band silver makes them shoot off randomly.

But once I get some real ammo, if I still have the problem I will try that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I can't get over being able
to shoot a Coke can across a living room is "Incredible Shooting!" to this guy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > BC-Slinger said:
> ...


I didn't physically threaten you, you worm. But a real man doesn't insult another man's military service unless they know it's bullcrap. Do you want me to post a picture of my Disabled Veterans card?

I guess you're saying I threatened you to try and get me kicked off the boards? Go ahead. Big deal.

People like you act just like FPSshooter said you would. There are some good people here though. And I am going to post some vids of me shooting for them.

Unlike you, I CAN hit a gigantic target like a soda can. If you can't hit a soda can across a room you should probably give this hobby up at this point. ****, I can probably throw a ball bearing and hit a soda can at 30 feet.

I leave you the last word. Nice editing your posts to make yourself look like the good guy after I reply. Worm.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Hey guys I never noticed this problem before because I usually shoot things that are at least waist-high or fairly far away.
> 
> But today I missed a tin can at maybe 15 feet like 5 times in a row. I only miss a can at 30 feet if I get sloppy with my technique and I rarely miss 5 in a row at 50'.
> 
> ...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yosemite Sam said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys I never noticed this problem before because I usually shoot things that are at least waist-high or fairly far away.
> ...


Is hitting a can from across a living room most of the time something you find hard to believe Sam?
Does that seem like something one would lie about?

If I was going to lie it would be about doing something difficult.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Mods if you see this thread please delete it. I shouldn't have let myself get worked up by this man-child.

I will post videos in some other thread. Going to see if the forums have a block feature.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Inconvenience, first I just wanted to say thank you for your service in our military. I very much appreciate your willingness to risk all you have for this country and keeping it safe. Thank you! Keep in mind the following is coming from a complete noob, and I don't feel qualified to comment on accuracy at short distances, hbut here are my thoughts.

Aim for the gonads.

Yosemite Sam


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Inconvenience, first I just wanted to say thank you for your service in our military. I very much appreciate your willingness to risk all you have for this country and keeping it safe. Thank you! Keep in mind the following is coming from a complete noob, and I don't feel qualified to comment on accuracy at short distances, hbut here are my thoughts.
> 
> Aim for the gonads.
> 
> Yosemite Sam


Well. I wasn't exaggating by much that I could probably throw a ball bearing and hit a Coke can at near point-blank range.

Tournament shooters are hitting 1" targets at 33'.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Inconvenience, first I just wanted to say thank you for your service in our military. I very much appreciate your willingness to risk all you have for this country and keeping it safe. Thank you! Keep in mind the following is coming from a complete noob, and I don't feel qualified to comment on accuracy at short distances, hbut here are my thoughts.
> 
> Aim for the gonads.
> 
> Yosemite Sam


Thanks about the Military recognition. I didn't serve in war though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Makes no difference. You still served.

Yosemite Sam


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> I cannot wait to see what a armchair marine is capable of.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


WAY over the line.

What were you thinking?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

inconvenience said:


> Hey guys I never noticed this problem before because I usually shoot things that are at least waist-high or fairly far away.
> 
> But today I missed a tin can at maybe 15 feet like 5 times in a row. I only miss a can at 30 feet if I get sloppy with my technique and I rarely miss 5 in a row at 50'.
> 
> ...


I could show you a trajectory chart to explain why it happens... But it's a lot easier to just say... when something is closer than your normal distance... aim a little lower on the target... When it's further, aim higher...

It can take some getting used to... especially if all the sudden you're confronted with a target that's only like 10 feet away, and you're used to shooting at 30 feet or farther... but with a little practice shooting at various distances you should be able to pick it up pretty quickly.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys I never noticed this problem before because I usually shoot things that are at least waist-high or fairly far away.
> ...


Thanks so much Bill. I need to watch less of you breaking records and trick shooting and watch your fundamentals videos.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

brucered said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot wait to see what a armchair marine is capable of.
> ...


I was thinking he mentioned he sat behind a desk in the marines in one of his posts in another thred. Making him a arm chair marine. The guy has several posts calling me names and I am not angry at him or escalating the issue. Just would love to see a video of him shooting.

He also says come down to new Orleans ,and he would show me what kind of arm chair marine he is. That is a threat. Then he says I would also basically rat him out and some other forum member said I would. I do not know him or that forum member so what they know or how they know anything about me is false.

If the he is really upset about it instead of making 45 posts today on the forum, and triple posting in every thred he has going on. Maybe he should make that shooting video we still haven't seen. It possibly will be the fire under his butt to get a video up.

He also questions my accuracy I guess he hasn't had a look through the pocket predator challenges and the competition thred.

Off to do some shooting before work have a good day guys/gals. Not everyone's opinion has to be a happy phony fictional one. That is not reality.

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Guys I want to apologize for my posts here. It was immature. I guess I get angry too fast when told I'm lying. And being told I was never really a Marine really burned. But that is no excuse.

I will try to get my first video up soon. I gotta rig some sort of tripod for my phone. I'm not all that great but I want to back up what I say, even if my intention was never to brag and I didn't think what I described was anything remarkable.

I am going to delete the inappropriate posts I made. I will try to be better going forward.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > BC-Slinger said:
> ...


You don't know what a threat means. That was me calling you out on your disrespect. If I had said "I am going to come up to Canada and crush you like a bug," that would be a threat.

I have never insulted you except after you called me a liar, a braggart, and insulted my military record.

Just because a man downplays his own life experience doesn't give you the right to do the same. I didn't serve in combat, so I tend to minimise my service. Just becoming a Marine is a greater challenge than many people face their whole lives. Besides boot camp I went through extensive combat training and had incredible experiences including overseas. I am also disabled after a gun being fired near me exploded.

If you are so amazing why would you act like hitting a can across a living room is a big deal? That's a rhetorical question, by the way.

I'm sorry no one ever instilled in you basic respect. I will never address you again.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

JJ DID TIE BUCKLE.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Where at in NOLA are you located. . I'll drive there.. not to see if you're as accurate as you say you are.. but just to have someone else to shoot with.. I drive to the "Big Easy" hereand there.


----------



## Jakt med hund (Apr 18, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> I will await these videos that you mention. I cannot wait to see what a armchair marine is capable of.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


This was out of order man. You have no way of knowing why this guy is no longer serving. It could've been down to physical injury due to combat for all you know. I realise he later said he didn't serve in the war but that was after your comment. Smh.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> Where at in NOLA are you located. . I'll drive there.. not to see if you're as accurate as you say you are.. but just to have someone else to shoot with.. I drive to the "Big Easy" hereand there.


Dude awesome. I would definitely like to meet up.

And I don't think hitting cans most of the time is that great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > Where at in NOLA are you located. . I'll drive there.. not to see if you're as accurate as you say you are.. but just to have someone else to shoot with.. I drive to the "Big Easy" hereand there.
> ...


How about as soon as I get my Torque we meet up. Should be within a couple weeks. Just have my OPFS right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Listen, my friends ... Everyone just take a step back and relax. PLEASE remember to keep it civil. Give everyone the benefit of the doubt, and above all be kind to each other. PLEASE, make no insulting comments, and PLEASE ignore comments that you think are insulting. We do not do each other any good at all by venting at each other.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles said:


> Listen, my friends ... Everyone just take a step back and relax. PLEASE remember to keep it civil. Give everyone the benefit of the doubt, and above all be kind to each other. PLEASE, make no insulting comments, and PLEASE ignore comments that you think are insulting. We do not do each other any good at all by venting at each other.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Yes indeed Charles. I apologize to everyone. I should have just ignored the goading.

At the risk of belaboring the point though. Is being able to hit a soda can from across a living room most of the time really something extraordinary?

As soon as I get my Torque I will start posting vids of my shooting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

The last thing I'll say here is that this post was begun as the opposite of bragging.

I was frustrated at missing a fairly large target at point blank range at least 5 times in a row. Nothing was making sense. The other details were included as a reference. Including the fact that at 50' I DO sometimes miss 5 shots in a row.

Part of it is the nature of internet culture. When I post here after some good shooting it's not intended to be like "top that!." In my head is "that was awesome, I'm shot really well." But when some people read it, it's like "haha, I shoot better than all you noobs!."

I guess I'm just not good at expressing myself and I am often fairly child like when I get excited.

Anyway... sorry for the drama.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

ENOUGH....please! 
Stick to the question at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Onyx said:


> ENOUGH....please!
> Stick to the question at the beginning of this thread.


It was answered both here and a PM. It was my anchor point and stance.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow, Some of these old threads can be very entertaining. Better than reading a Louis Lamore novel. I'm really surprised that someone didn't tell him to order a Scout so he could improve his close range can shooting.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

JR, you crack me up.


----------

